# Bumper Boy New electronics



## bama stripes (Mar 13, 2008)

The new electronics have not been discussed on here in a while. I have had mine for quite a while now and have found them very reliable and functional. The only problem I have run into is operator problems, I keep forgetting to hit the reload button on my 4 shooters.What has been the experience of others ?


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Have had mine for 6 months or so and have had no problems at all. The auto run is cool. The only noticeable thing to me is that the advanced sound seems to be not as loud as the old electronics.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

No problems here...

I did have a problem with plugging a winger or a retired gun into the side recepticle on the receiver, but they figured it out for me. Seems that the RCA plug was too big around to engage properly, sanded it a little and it works now. They also said they are going to bring back the metal speaker.

There's always a chance for operator error. Add "push the reload button" to your mental checklist. It's bad when the first unit doesn't fire, worse when the second doesn't fire and the worst when the third doesn't.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Mine are great and I LOVE them since getting the upgrades! No problems at all except for a couple bad servos it seems, but that's normal wear and tear.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I have bumperboys that are in the millenium series, year 2000. I was told by bumperboy that the upgrade won't work by itself for the old models and I'd need to get new hardware as well. I'm confused in the sense that if I upgraded all of the electronics and all the servos why wouldn't the hardware work? I really want to upgrade but they estimated $1700 for electronic/hardware upgrade plus $60 for service plus shipping. This is for three 4 shooters. Does anyone think it is worth getting just the electronics or is it critical to upgrade all? 

just asking............


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

BB should know what they need to do, so I'm not second guessing them. But I would ask what hardware upgrades they mean. I have 4 units and the oldest two are around that old or older. Is the black part that holds the gun metal or plastic? I think the originals were plastic.

I just did the new electronics and everything works fine. The old electronics worked fine too. I was afraid they would fail and it would cost a lot to fix them so I went with the new at the introductory price.

A few years ago they were selling an upgrade where the servo was moved to the side. A friend got that but I didn't. Maybe that's the upgrade.

The new electronics uses the same connectors as the old units but maybe there was another different version too.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

John,
I didn't get specifics from the engineer about what exactly needed to be replaced. I will call tomorrow and find out. I think after my conversation with the engineer will determine if I get new electronics. I still think if you replace all the servo's, if necessary, as well as the transmitter/receivers I would suspect they would work as well. I really want to use them as my training partner and I will have 4 dogs between us and to be able to set up a triple for 4 dogs would be sooooo convenient. Thanks for the heads up. If this works, others may be interested in upgrading very old versions as well.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm really enjoying my new electronics. I will agree it is a pain in the a#^ when I forget to push the reload button. I wasn't to impressed with the advanced sound the duck sound kind of rough. But I'm also use to the sound of Dogtra electronics. Other then that they are a great tool for training.


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

JohnM
My oldest BB is 16yrs old, my next one is 12yrs old. I got the new upgrades,everythings working great. Have a friend that has 2 BB that are older than mine oldest one. The sevro worked backward on his with the new upgrades, so he reversed them so they would push the firing arm rather than pull. Everything seens to be working fine now.


----------

